# Sticky  The Stratosphere ROMs & Kernels Listing



## DemoManMLS

*Last Updated 2/05/13 2 AM CST*

*(Yes... finally an update!)*

*Table Of Contents

I - ROMs*
*II - Kernels*
*III - Essential Stuff*
*IV - Mods
V - FAQ
VI - Credits*


----------



## DemoManMLS

*I - ROMs*

*Full Deodexed Rooted Stock EI2*
Stock ROM deodexed so you can theme it.
Developer: dwitherell
Version: 1.0 (1/20/12)
Info & Download

*Stock EI2 Recovery*
Restore your Stratosphere to non-rooted stock.
Developer: Compiled by KnightCrusader. Tested by DemoManMLS.
Info & Download

*Ti-X*
Already showing promise with some nice tweaks such as larger dalvic cache.
Developer: dc13
Version: 1.3 (4/4/12)
Info & Download

*Tweaked*
Stock ROM with some nice added features such as customizable notification tabs and other things.
Developer: dwitherell
Version: 2.2 (7/11/12)
Info & Download

*Bones*
Stock ROM with a few tweaks and slight theme work.
Developer: tjarvis
Version: Alpha (7/15/12)
Info & Download

*Ginger Fusion*
Based off of Stock with better performance, Beats Audio, and other nice mods.
Developer: azoller1
Version: 1.0 Beta (11/13/12)... 1.3 coming soon?
Info & Download


----------



## DemoManMLS

*II - Kernels*

*RHCP's Kernel*
The first over clock kernel for the Strat. Also has swap, custom boot animation ability, and other cool things.
Developer: rhcp
Version: 1.0
Info & Download

*TweakStock Kernel*
Stock kernel with many features added such as EXT4, TUN, and CIFS.
Developer: KnightCrusader
Version: 1.0
Info & Download


----------



## DemoManMLS

*III - Essential Stuff*

*Clockwork Mod Recovery 5.0.2.7*
Ported By KnightCrusader
Info & Download

*Root Your Stratosphere*
Guide And Root Done By KnightCrusader
Original Guide Here
Simplified Guide By dwitherell Here

*IV - Mods*

*Enable Animated GIFs*
Developer: flare561
Info & Download Here

*Modified EI2 Camera*
Developers: dwitherell based upon substanceD's Charge work
Info & Download


----------



## DemoManMLS

*VI - Update Log*
1/22/12 1:50 AM CST - Started listing.
1/22/12 8:10 PM CST - Added link th Simplified Rooting Guide to "Root Your Stratosphere."
1/25/12 1:05 AM CST - Added Ti-X to Gingerbread TouchWiz. Added descriptions to all ROMs.
1/28/11 8:20 PM CST - Updated Ti-X to V1.
2/1/12 12:00 AM CST - Added TweakStock Kernel to Gingerbread Kernels.
2/2/12 3:50 AM CST - Updated Ti-X to 1.1.
2/7/12 12:40 PM CST - Added RHCP's Kernel to Gingerbread Kernels. Updated TweakStock to 1.4 (Gingerbread TouchWiz ROMs).
2/12/12 6:45 PM CST - Added Enable Animated GIFs to Mods. Updated Ti-X to 1.2B.
3/7/12 1:30 AM CST - Updated link to RHCP's Kernel (Gingerbread Kernel).
4/4/12 1:05 PM CST - Updated Ti-X to 1.3 (Gingerbread TouchWiz ROMs).
4/6/12 8:00 PM CST - Added Stock EI2 Recovery to Gingerbread TouchWiz ROMs.
4/18/12 11:30 PM CST - Changed TweakStocks name to Tweaked. Updated Tweaked to 2.0 (Gingerbread TouchWiz ROMs).
6/6/12 1:50 AM CST - Updated Tweaked to 2.1 (Gingerbred TouchWiz ROMs).

*VI - FAQ*
Will add stuff in over the next few days.

*VII - Credits*
Thanks to KnightCrusader, dwitherell, and everyone else.


----------



## DemoManMLS

Here's my "to-do" list on what will be done in the next few days:

- Add descriptions to the ROMs listed.
- Start on the FAQ.
- Improve the "thanks" beyond listing just a few people lol!
- Improve the overall layout.

If anyone has any ideas/suggestions/etc on other things I can add feel free to post it. This listing belongs to everyone therefore I want to make sure its easy to use for all.


----------



## Dalladubb

Thanks for this.


----------



## Dacooter

I Look forward to seeing an ICS ROM!
Thanks for the Post!


----------



## tkf15

^^ Waiting on a ICS port too lol


----------



## DemoManMLS

We probably aren't going to get an fully working ICS until either Samsung officially releases it or the RIL gets cracked (or the source "leaks"). For now I do have the placeholders for ICS so the listing is ready when it does come.


----------



## tmcvermont

Thanks for all of your time and hard work on root and roms for the strat. Would like to know if there is a way/process to unroot the phone if needed? Thanks again!


----------



## Skylinez

Hey can someone simplify the RHCP kernal installation i mean can i just flash it the kernel in heimdall with this command

Heimdall flash --kernel (rhcp's kernel here) 

or should i do something else! please help me!

Im using a Rooted stratosphere flashed tweakstock 1.4 and cwm recovery. (if you need to know) i rooted using knightcrusaders method!

btw thanks for the list demoman!


----------



## DemoManMLS

Actually the file RHCP has up right now is an CWM .zip file. Therefore you can flash it using CWM. Otherwise if you prefer to use Heimdall just extract the zImage file from the .zip then use the Heimdall flash command you mentioned in your post. Personally I prefer the Heimdall method since its a little quicker for me.


----------



## buffaloquinn

Hey DemoMan,
What do you say to a section for custom boot animations. I've got a couple I converted from my Tab and there are some links to others floating around and I plan on doing some tailored to the Strat.


----------



## Skylinez

thanks demoman but i tweeted RHCP and he helped me earlier but your post will help people in the future! and it will help me if i ever need to do it again thanks!


----------



## p_025

DemoManMLS said:


> *TouchWiz Based
> TouchWiz Based*


Good concept for a thread. Hope to see some ICS-based stuff on here soon! I'll be checking back often.


----------



## Quinn1981

Thanks for the effort, guys. I'm new to Android. I just jumped the WebOS ship a month ago and I've really been enjoying my Android device.

I'm hoping to get into Android development and help anywhere I can. I'll be posting around here and trying to get up to speed on some custom ROM knowledge.

Glad to be here!


----------



## alfalfa

Hey Guys Real new to this but I love the Strat and had no problem rooting, but found that ever since the root it will randomly power down during use (not often but so far a couple times) also I'm noticing the battery doesnt last as long as before the root. I love the changes and look forward to another rom (get rid of touchwiz). Would love to see CM7 or CM9 for Strat, thanks for all you guys do. P.S. Sometimes the phone will ring but the answer icon doesnt show up for me to answer the call so I have to wait for it to stop then check call log and call them back. Anybody else having any of these issues at all, I'm wondering if I should try another Kernal to see if it solves any of these issues, what do you think?


----------



## DemoManMLS

Just as an FYI this thread isn't for problem solving issues you are having with your Stratosphere. Its meant for listing the various mods out for the phone such as ROMs and kernels. You are best off either searching to see if other people might of solved this issue or worst yet starting your own thread. No offense but by posting your problem in this thread you are not as likely to get help on it since people who might know how to solve it aren't looking here for that kind to stuff. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## alfalfa

Sorry about that didnt know still new to this whole thing and wasnt sure where to post, I started a thread inthe forums which I hope that was the right spot. Again sorry for wasting your time and thanks for the hard work you all do to provide us with the best roms and kernels for our phones.


----------



## DemoManMLS

Finally.... an update to the listing after a month plus. Updated Ti-X to 1.3 which just came out a few minutes ago.


----------



## DemoManMLS

Another update with Stock Recovery added. Things are starting to pick up a little again. I hear we might be on the verge of a new TweakStock in the near future. Stay tuned.


----------



## Dacooter

Are you going to update this?


----------



## DemoManMLS

Dacooter said:


> Are you going to update this?


Sorry about the lack of updates. Really hurts since I no longer own the Stratosphere so I'm lagging a bit on checking for ROM updates. I will do better from here on out to keep tabs on things.


----------



## whodisname

Ok folks. I have this as my primary phone now. I love the lte speed and nobody can even hate that stuff!
I am using dwitherell's tweaked 2.2 with all tweaktool scripts running and 1400 overclock standard voltage. Best rim I have ever seen. Air t seen ember all but saw a few. 
Does anyone know if going back to. Zimage and updating will be worth it? Root? Recovery even? Stock is usually garbage right from the factory on every device.


----------



## whodisname

Ok so straight from tweak 2.2 
Works great the kernel still works yes the kernel changes with cow but no radio transmitter change without keys


----------



## whodisname

Not liking the spelceck


----------



## connorh333

I'm sorry if this is in the wrong spot but I con not open tweaktools? it says I am running _____ ( I don't remember the version) and tweak tools doesn't play nice with it. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## dwitherell

connorh333 said:


> I'm sorry if this is in the wrong spot but I con not open tweaktools? it says I am running _____ ( I don't remember the version) and tweak tools doesn't play nice with it. Is there any way to fix this?


Not the right spot, but grab the free app by jrummy called busybox installer. Then go into the menu and uninstall busybox. After that, in the main screen of the app select the 1.19.4 version of busybox and install.


----------



## Holymsophy

Hello,
So I flashed the tweaked stock on my girl's Samsung stratosphere. I know that the backup app by verizon got removed. I flashed it with CWM by putting it in the empty cwm zip file and it looked all nice.

Problem is, I always get process.fusionone.android.sync services has stopped working. Her contacts were backup up using that and there seems to be no way of getting them back on the phone without it. Any help please?


----------



## acejavelin

Holymsophy said:


> Hello,
> So I flashed the tweaked stock on my girl's Samsung stratosphere. I know that the backup app by verizon got removed. I flashed it with CWM by putting it in the empty cwm zip file and it looked all nice.
> 
> Problem is, I always get process.fusionone.android.sync services has stopped working. Her contacts were backup up using that and there seems to be no way of getting them back on the phone without it. Any help please?


Stupid question... why use Verizon for your contacts? Make them all Google contacts and never worry about it again. From the Verizon Website you can export them to a CSV file then go to Google and Contacts and import it there, then just wipe the info from Verizon or she can email all the contacts to her Google account and import the vcf (or whatever its called) into contacts from Gmail.


----------



## DigitalPimp

I HAVE A GALAXY S STRATOSPHERE. AND IT WOULD SEEM LIKE NOTHING BUT A POS ! I WAS ATTEMPTING TO ROOT MY SCH-I405, EVERYTHING WAS GOING WELL UNTIL ODIN FROZE. NOW MY PHONE IS DEAD EXCEPT FOR THE KEYBOARD LIGHT UP IF I HOLD POWER BUTTON DOWN.
MY PHONE IS HARD BRICKED ! CAN SOMEONE HELP ME BRING THIS UNIT BACK TO LIFE? I HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING WITH NO LUCK AT ALL.ALL MY CONTACTS ARE ON THERE AND ALL MY EMAILS TOO...I AM DESPERATE.....


----------



## acejavelin

DigitalPimp said:


> I HAVE A GALAXY S STRATOSPHERE. AND IT WOULD SEEM LIKE NOTHING BUT A POS ! I WAS ATTEMPTING TO ROOT MY SCH-I405, EVERYTHING WAS GOING WELL UNTIL ODIN FROZE. NOW MY PHONE IS DEAD EXCEPT FOR THE KEYBOARD LIGHT UP IF I HOLD POWER BUTTON DOWN.
> MY PHONE IS HARD BRICKED ! CAN SOMEONE HELP ME BRING THIS UNIT BACK TO LIFE? I HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING WITH NO LUCK AT ALL.ALL MY CONTACTS ARE ON THERE AND ALL MY EMAILS TOO...I AM DESPERATE.....


Please don't YELL AT US! 

I understand your frustration, and it sounds like you are in a bad spot... If you can't get into Recovery or Download mode and the phone won't boot at all, I hate to say it but you might just be screwed, if you "power up" so the keys light, can ODIN see the device? Then start over with the first ODIN step, If not you have an expensive paper wieght.

Best bet might be to contact Verizon tech support and tell them that it was going through the update they pushed out and it just died and they will likely send you a replacement. As far as your contacts and emails, if they are only on the device and not Google, Verizon Backup, Exchange, or some other service you are probably out of luck.

Always, always, always, keep a backup of some kind, even if it is the crappy Verizon Backup Assistant it is better than nothing at all. This is how I learned to never use any contact except a Google contact and never use POP3 email (or at least never allow the phone to delete it from the server) but instead setup IMAP, Exchange, or just let Gmail handle it all for you so you never lose anything, even if your phone fell in the river.


----------



## djphrost

Ya man I hate to say it but if you're strat won't boot to download at all, might be hard bricked. Heimdall froze on me and I had adb issues at first, but luckily was able to still boot. I've had a few android phones in the last 3 years and always have kept a backup of everything as much as possible. Google and dropbox are my companions. If you have the insurance they should definitely replace it. Hope it works out for ya.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DigitalPimp

acejavelin said:


> Please don't YELL AT US!
> 
> I understand your frustration, and it sounds like you are in a bad spot... If you can't get into Recovery or Download mode and the phone won't boot at all, I hate to say it but you might just be screwed, if you "power up" so the keys light, can ODIN see the device? Then start over with the first ODIN step, If not you have an expensive paper wieght.
> 
> Best bet might be to contact Verizon tech support and tell them that it was going through the update they pushed out and it just died and they will likely send you a replacement. As far as your contacts and emails, if they are only on the device and not Google, Verizon Backup, Exchange, or some other service you are probably out of luck.
> 
> Always, always, always, keep a backup of some kind, even if it is the crappy Verizon Backup Assistant it is better than nothing at all. This is how I learned to never use any contact except a Google contact and never use POP3 email (or at least never allow the phone to delete it from the server) but instead setup IMAP, Exchange, or just let Gmail handle it all for you so you never lose anything, even if your phone fell in the river.


THANKS FOR THE REPLY.
I do think I am screwed on this because Odin is not seeing it at all ! However, every time i plug it in to the USB I see the hard drive light flicker for a few seconds... then the same again when I unplug it. Hmmm. I have trie the JTAG method also. ( supposed to be the fool proof method for the Galaxy class phones just not this one...lol) I did the whole 301 ohm resistor deal waited... and waited..... still nothing. Then I decided to do more research and found this program from Hummingbird... alledgedly it unbricks a hardbricked Samsung.... Well, ofcourse it has to be ran in Linux OS..... I installed ubuntu 12.10 and I am unable to run the program for some reason.... I am just not having much luck.... I am determined to get this thing going. I am persistent and will not accept that this phone is dead...lol
I will not give up until i have exhausted all possibilities i'm afraid that a replacement is not in the cards for this unit as my wife did not get insurance on it.
If I find, NO, When I find the solution I will post it here for others to recover theirs.... I am a programmer so if I can find a way to detect it via some form of protocol; I will breath life back into the phone... at this point it is quite frustrating as I have spent over 60 hours logged on repair attempts on this ... I am stubborn and so is the phone.... lets see who wins....
I appreciate your feedback and any possible advice or suggestions on the matter.
For anyone else having issues with their phones... should you need extensive data recovery, dont hesitate to contact me, if I can help, I will
Thanks to all and especially Rootzwiki
Love this website !


----------



## acejavelin

DigitalPimp said:


> THANKS FOR THE REPLY.
> I do think I am screwed on this because Odin is not seeing it at all ! However, every time i plug it in to the USB I see the hard drive light flicker for a few seconds... then the same again when I unplug it. Hmmm. I have trie the JTAG method also. ( supposed to be the fool proof method for the Galaxy class phones just not this one...lol) I did the whole 301 ohm resistor deal waited... and waited..... still nothing. Then I decided to do more research and found this program from Hummingbird... alledgedly it unbricks a hardbricked Samsung.... Well, ofcourse it has to be ran in Linux OS..... I installed ubuntu 12.10 and I am unable to run the program for some reason.... I am just not having much luck.... I am determined to get this thing going. I am persistent and will not accept that this phone is dead...lol
> I will not give up until i have exhausted all possibilities i'm afraid that a replacement is not in the cards for this unit as my wife did not get insurance on it.
> If I find, NO, When I find the solution I will post it here for others to recover theirs.... I am a programmer so if I can find a way to detect it via some form of protocol; I will breath life back into the phone... at this point it is quite frustrating as I have spent over 60 hours logged on repair attempts on this ... I am stubborn and so is the phone.... lets see who wins....
> I appreciate your feedback and any possible advice or suggestions on the matter.
> For anyone else having issues with their phones... should you need extensive data recovery, dont hesitate to contact me, if I can help, I will
> Thanks to all and especially Rootzwiki
> Love this website !


I don't what else to recommend, you sound like you know more than I do about some of this... Some words of caution, although the Stratosphere is considered a Galaxy series device, it isn't like any other one known, most things that work on other Galaxy class devices do not work on this phone, many hard-core dev's call this "the Galaxy class phone that isn't" because nothing seems to work on it like other standard ones.

That being said, I wish you the best of luck and I hope you find the answer and can share it!


----------



## Onoitsu2

No updates in 6 months, seems kinda sad. I wish I had another phone to mess with so I could risk bricking this one With flash attempts of CM.

Sent from my SCH-405 (Samsung Stratosphere) using Tapatalk 2 on Tweaked ROM 2.2


----------



## bzw

DemoManMLS said:


> *II - Kernels*
> 
> *A. Gingerbread*
> 
> *RHCP's Kernel*
> The first over clock kernel for the Strat. Also has swap, custom boot animation ability, and other cool things.
> Developer: rhcp
> Version: 1.0
> Info & Download
> 
> *TweakStock Kernel*
> Stock kernel with many features added such as EXT4, TUN, and CIFS.
> Developer: KnightCrusader
> Version: 1.0
> Info & Download
> 
> *B. Ice Cream Sandwich*


Demoman, you listed ice cream sandwich here, but there is no link. Is there a kernel that would give ice cream sandwich for the stratosphere?


----------



## daventodd

bzw said:


> Demoman, you listed ice cream sandwich here, but there is no link. Is there a kernel that would give ice cream sandwich for the stratosphere?


There is currently no ICS ROM/kernel for the Strat.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DemoManMLS

Yeah ICS in the listing was a place holder in case any ROMs/kernels came out. Sadly that's not meant to be.


----------



## DemoManMLS

And yes while pretty much the Stratosphere development has been dead for months now... I have finally updated the ROM listing. This might be my final update to it as I haven't had the Stratosphere in months now and I now have the Galaxy Note 2. Thanks everyone for all the support.


----------



## bzw

DemoManMLS said:


> And yes while pretty much the Stratosphere development has been dead for months now... I have finally updated the ROM listing. This might be my final update to it as I haven't had the Stratosphere in months now and I now have the Galaxy Note 2. Thanks everyone for all the support.


so which link is the latest rom?


----------



## jamichelli76

I know this is a pretty old thread, but is there anyone around that would be willing to walk me through finding out whether or not my Strat will be able to come back to life? Thanks in advance all!


----------



## uno

would be nice if the dead files could be uploaded somewhere where, um, they'd be alive.


----------



## andynazay153

Does anyone have a link for RHCP? thanks


----------

